# The Puppy Drum are HOT in Frisco.



## fishheds (Jan 18, 2010)

Went jigging Saturday,starting just North of Frisco pier at ramp 49.Jumped into the 150 person "Conga line" following the pod north.Hooked up on first cast.Standing in waist deep,you could actually see the schools swim by.Flat calm,5 knot breeze.EVERYBODY was catching fish.Nice 22"-26" inchers.All snagging.Also got 1 nice speck.Great day!Heading back now.Thank you Dr.King.Fish at last! Fish at last!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

nice way to celebrate, congrats.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishheds said:


> Went jigging Saturday,starting just North of Frisco pier at ramp 49.Jumped into the 150 person "Conga line" following the pod north.Hooked up on first cast.Standing in waist deep,you could actually see the schools swim by.Flat calm,5 knot breeze.EVERYBODY was catching fish.Nice 22"-26" inchers.All snagging.Also got 1 nice speck.Great day!Heading back now.Thank you Dr.King.Fish at last! Fish at last!


 Looks like bite is shut down today... My son and a freind went out and only saw 1 fish caught...... Saturday I saw a lot of fish snagged,hooked all mine in the mouth... Another freind did snag a 4lb speck,and I saw one about that size snagged in the tail...


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

ANY PICS? WOULD LOVE 2 C.....:fishing:


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Sweeet!


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

I was down there in the congo line as well, it was unreal. The drum moved fast, you only had about 5 minutes of casting as they passed by but you only had to flip your lure less than 10 ft once you got out to them and then jump in the truck and drive ahead of them and set up again, it was the most fun I had in a while.


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

I got to make it down and join the line also. Most fun I've had in a long time.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

According to info they cranked back up yesterday.. Main action between Pier and 49,like Saturday was,though OI had a hot bite going also from what I heard..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice catch. what bait did you used?


----------



## fishheds (Jan 18, 2010)

*Where the drum be now?*

Heard Capt.Marty on the radio this AM reporting pups around OI. Anybody lucky enough to vouch?
And Fishman 3/4 & 1 oz. jigs work nicely for me


----------



## 0ne2fish (Dec 16, 2009)

*Only a couple at Frisco today.*

We fished there for the most part of the day and saw only (1) drum snagged in the side. People from the point were not having any luck either.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

fishheds said:


> Heard Capt.Marty on the radio this AM reporting pups around OI. Anybody lucky enough to vouch?
> And Fishman 3/4 & 1 oz. jigs work nicely for me


Got that part just wondering what to attach to it.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fishman said:


> Got that part just wondering what to attach to it.


 Regular twister tails were what most were using.. Many were using chartruese,some with smoke,some with white... I was using a tandem rig with gulp on bare hook up top and reg jig head with green sparkled fin-s.. Every fish I hooked was in the mouth,I saw many snagged.. Didn't seem to matter as far as color.. Saw one fella catching on gold hopkins,when the bite slowed...


----------



## obxrules (Sep 26, 2009)

Has anyone heard if they are still catching drum?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Those pups are everywhere*

They've hit the beach everywhere in good numbers so far this January from Oregon Inlet South.

The usual schools in the breakers of the Onslow and Pender County Beachs have been hit pretty good but they are farther south as well from the surf.


----------



## 0ne2fish (Dec 16, 2009)

*Ft. Fisher, Wrightsville, Carolina Beach?*

Do you know of any good spots for them in your area?


----------

